# another question - job qualifications



## PacificNWmom (May 17, 2009)

I'm a Vet Tech (NOC code 3213) It's not one of the 38 -

Do you have any suggestions.. I dont want to change my career field - but I want OUT of the US and i want to get into Canada


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Toronto Rental*

I don’t think that you need to change your career field just to get in to Canada.


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

You will need to get a job offer - if your job is not on The List - that means you will need to actually visit Canada and start networking. Have you spoken to a lawyer yet?


----------

